# favorite spinning rod........



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

what is your favorite spinning/noodle/drift rod for steelhead? there are so many out there, such a wide range of prices, that i was curious as to what everyone uses.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I have two..... I use a Cortland CTR 10 1/2' and I use Gander Mountain's Advantage Steelhead 10 1/2' for my guides..... They are light, durable, and great feeling.... When used with fireline, you can feel whats on the bottom when your egg sack is bumping off it! Goos back bone on both brands....
Gander rod was 40 bucks and the Cortland was on sale ate Erie Outfitters for 60. They dont make the ctr anymore, but they have a model just like it for the same price....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

love my st croix 12-6 float rod..


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I love my St. Croix as well. I use a Wild River 13' float rod, which many center-pin fisherman hate because it is very whippy. But with a spinning reel setup, it's real nice. As Bob said, the Gander Mt. Series rods are also really nice. During the steelhead season, the store in Mentor is pretty well stocked. The only advantage to buying a higher end rod is the warranty. BUT you can get 3 Gander rods for the price of 1 St. Croix. I will say this: your gear is probably going to get beat on while steelheading (setting the rod down on the rocks, climbing through brush, etc.). For a first setup, Gander Mt. all the way.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have two rods..a Field and Stream 9'6" light action which is an absolute pleasure to use and a Field and Stream 8'6" rod which works but is not as fun. I just love the rod bend. I just also got a new fly rod kinda cheap but I like it its a Daiwa Heartland 9'6" 8wt


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

i have a 9.5 lamiglas ml and an 8.5 fish eagleII which is better suited for crappie, imo. i recently sold a kunnan 11.5 light and seriously looking at a new st. croix 10.5, possibly another ml.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

JMO 10'6" is the shortest I would ever go for a steelhead rod. If you plan on float fishing and not tossing hardware, you need the legnth to get any good drift by keeping the line up and out of the water. I went from 10'6" to 11'6
then to 13 and cant imagine using shorter on any major trib like the Grand/Chag/Ash etc.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

St. Croix/ Avid AVS90MHF2 9' MH Fast 2pc - armed with a 10 ball bearing bass pro tournament classic reel! Obviously the reel is meant for NY and not Ohio! I drift flies on it ..lol...!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

MuskieJim said:


> JMO 10'6" is the shortest I would ever go for a steelhead rod. If you plan on float fishing and not tossing hardware, you need the legnth to get any good drift by keeping the line up and out of the water. I went from 10'6" to 11'6
> then to 13 and cant imagine using shorter on any major trib like the Grand/Chag/Ash etc.


I agree but don't have the funds..guess I will just have to use my pin..its 13'6


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

12'6'' Shimano Convergence Salmon/Steelhead Spinning rod.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

The longer the rod the easier to keep the line off the water. Line off the water = less of a downstream loop. The Gander Mountain rods are always a good choice, and I have used many of their selections througout the years.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

been hearing more and more guys going to med. action rods. are these okay for float fishing, or too stiff?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I like a rod with good backbone...most of mine are ML to M action...a great spinning rod for the $ I purchased about 6 yrs ago was a Shimano 12'6" Convergence. I have too many to mention now, but my favorite for the places I fish is a Browning Six Rivers 11'6" floatrod I purchased from Bass Pro last year and its among the cheapest paid for in my arsenal of rods including a few customs.

How ya been rap? Are you looking for a rod or just curious about what ppl use?


----------

